# Fire taping



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

So how many of you finish guys out there wipe down your fire taping jobs? I think for most we just wipe it down with our hands unless it is in a garage where it is visible, but on commercial not much sense to. But as always it came back and bit me in the arse. Working on a bank did the addition already, but this week had to work in the new waiting room and lobby..... unfortunately whoever taped it the first time did not wipe the tape down and they decided to tear out the suspended ceilings and go with a hard ceiling.... what a joy especially in the angles. Working over people coming and going working over the tellers and drive through. the only great thing was having fun joking around with the girls working there. But done after 4 grueling days of trying to keep the mess down to zero not being able to mask and cover things up while the bank remained open. Worse than working in a hospital surgery room from my standpoint. At least the pay is open just have to sit down and figure out the invoice..


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Yowzah. I wipe my tape down, unless I can't fit a knife in there.

How exactly did you manage to not make a mess? I'm intrigued....


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I haven't done a whole lot of fire taping. The way that I was taught was to wipe the tape with my hand and what mud accumulated into my hand was to be smeared over the screws. I didn't like that method. I found it more to my liking to wipe with a knife. I must admit that when doing the fire wall in the attic between apartments, I get pretty damn sloppy with the appearance of it.


----------



## sherwil14 (Dec 9, 2011)

*fire tape*

The fastest way to fire tape where it is not seen is to use a banjo and a jersey glove. Put on a glove pull out your tape, wipe iot down with your glove hand. When u are done fling the glove off right on the drywall. done !! save time make money!!


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Banjo and wipe with a 10". If it fits. I have never once ever heard anyone say. thats the best looking firetape job I ever did see. Just get it on. appearence doesnt matter.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I have 2 different prices for firetaping one includes a nice wipeout job the other doesn't. So far everyone has Chosen the nicer wiped out price. 
I am curious as well how you kept those ladies without dryed mud in their hair.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

SlimPickins said:


> Yowzah. I wipe my tape down, unless I can't fit a knife in there.
> 
> How exactly did you manage to not make a mess? I'm intrigued....


 I was taking my sweet ole time, working off my mini 4' baker. Skimmed the areas nice and tight so I could use a sponge and any Minuit ridges that I seen after they were wet with the sponge took my 6" and pulled them out .


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

cdwoodcox said:


> I have 2 different prices for firetaping one includes a nice wipeout job the other doesn't. So far everyone has Chosen the nicer wiped out price.
> I am curious as well how you kept those ladies without dryed mud in their hair.


 It was fun that is for sure, nice thing about them gals I knew them all since I have banked there for years. Did another bank about 5 years ago and one about 2 years ago, but was a little different situation mostly new rock installed but still had to work over them pretty tellers and their patrons, the curved soffits (along with all the other live curves) were a real challenge along with some small diameter columns that were made with sauna tubes and wire lath stapled over them. Can't wait for the next bank job...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

When the fire tape is not to be visible, use your hands to wipe it out, not my problem if they change their mind later. I'm not management.

we went by means of a slop bucket ,,,, or,,,, run/pull the tape from Bazooka into a bucket or mud box with plastic still in it, that way you could pull it out anytime you wanted. (when labourer ran out of things to do). No sense on making it look pretty and neat, no one is going to see it, That would be like combing the hairs on your arse hole, who's going to see it. just wipe it and get it flat, making sure you get all of the cracks and holes.

I use to keep some scrap pink insulation on me also, and dip it in mud to fill any big holes. One fire Marshall (inspector) liked that idea, but said I should use the green fire rated (roxal) stuff. Worked really well around pipes too.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Done a fair bit of firetaping with a slopbucket on commercial jobs and seldom used a knife. When the steel guys are putting in some drops around piping may wipe it there so their steel can lay flat afterwards. Also wipe with knife into any finished areas. Other than that all finger wiping. I was told to not wipe too much as the thicker the mud is on the better the fire rating.


:clover:2 buck says don't stick your finger, where you wouldn't stick your nose but I found that during firetaping you didnt want to use your finger to scratch your nose.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

sherwil14 said:


> The fastest way to fire tape where it is not seen is to use a banjo and a jersey glove. Put on a glove pull out your tape, wipe iot down with your glove hand. When u are done fling the glove off right on the drywall. done !! save time make money!!


 we will use rubber gloves


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

silverstilts said:


> So how many of you finish guys out there wipe down your fire taping jobs? I think for most we just wipe it down with our hands unless it is in a garage where it is visible, but on commercial not much sense to. But as always it came back and bit me in the arse. Working on a bank did the addition already, but this week had to work in the new waiting room and lobby..... unfortunately whoever taped it the first time did not wipe the tape down and they decided to tear out the suspended ceilings and go with a hard ceiling.... what a joy especially in the angles. Working over people coming and going *working over the tellers* *and drive through*. the only great thing was having fun joking around with the girls working there. But done after 4 grueling days of trying to keep the mess down to zero not being able to mask and cover things up while the bank remained open. Worse than working in a hospital surgery room from my standpoint. At least the pay is open just have to sit down and figure out the invoice..


Drive through? Was it a bank or McDonalds you were taping?


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Don't most banks have a drive through that you can just pull up so you don't have to go in? Unless it is in a major town or city where it is not allowed. Perhaps they don't have such a thing in the UK.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

My local bank drive thru still hands out suckers to the kids and if you happen to bring your dog with you, they will give your dog a dog biscuit. 

Much better cuisine than McDonald's.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

No we dont have such a thing here yet! I hope its more efficient than the halfwits at McDonalds drive-thru!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> Don't most banks have a drive through that you can just pull up so you don't have to go in? Unless it is in a major town or city where it is not allowed. Perhaps they don't have such a thing in the UK.


is there a law in your country, where the drive through bank machines must have braille on the key pads for the blind. I'm still trying to figure that one out:whistling2:

And by the way silver, I think you started this thread, so you could rub it in our faces, working around sexxy women. Pics would of been great, but then you would half to ban yourself:jester:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> is there a law in your country, where the drive through bank machines must have braille on the key pads for the blind. I'm still trying to figure that one out:whistling2:
> 
> And by the way silver, I think you started this thread, so you could rub it in our faces, working around sexxy women. Pics would of been great, but then you would half to ban yourself:jester:


 Well 2buck I suppose just because it is a drive through does not mean that you have to drive through them, many people will just walk up to the machines whether it is in the drive up to make deposits or with-drawls, and some just use the cash machines there. So I guess if you are blind you cant be driving but you can still walk there. And most times if the main bank is closed the drive thru is still open...Next time I work at a bank I will certainly bring my camera just for you all.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Help me understand here; As for the firetape that was already on, was it there from when the building was first constructed, or did some guy just hand-bomb tapes the other day before a change of mind took place?

What I'm just trying to say is; if original plans (at whatever time) were for t-bar, then the hand-bombed (level 1) firetape is acceptable, and there is no reason it can't be like that. Say if I was asked to do fire taping I would make for damn sure whether I'll be doing level one or level two, because I won't be doing a level 2 job for level 1 pay.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Bevelation said:


> Help me understand here; As for the firetape that was already on, was it there from when the building was first constructed, or did some guy just hand-bomb tapes the other day before a change of mind took place?
> 
> What I'm just trying to say is; if original plans (at whatever time) were for t-bar, then the hand-bombed (level 1) firetape is acceptable, and there is no reason it can't be like that. Say if I was asked to do fire taping I would make for damn sure whether I'll be doing level one or level two, because I won't be doing a level 2 job for level 1 pay.


 Re-read the first post and that should answer your question... and it was not a bid job do it, bill it, and get paid.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

That was painful.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Looking at the first post I would say that there is a decision at times to just scrape off the old tape where it is really bad and start fresh. :whistling2:


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> When the fire tape is not to be visible, use your hands to wipe it out, not my problem if they change their mind later. I'm not management.
> 
> we went by means of a slop bucket ,,,, or,,,, run/pull the tape from Bazooka into a bucket or mud box with plastic still in it, that way you could pull it out anytime you wanted. (when labourer ran out of things to do). No sense on making it look pretty and neat, no one is going to see it, That would be like combing the hairs on your arse hole, who's going to see it. just wipe it and get it flat, making sure you get all of the cracks and holes.
> 
> I use to keep some scrap pink insulation on me also, and dip it in mud to fill any big holes. One fire Marshall (inspector) liked that idea, but said I should use the green fire rated (roxal) stuff. Worked really well around pipes too.


 i see that its an old thread but just a remark.perlite was product of choice for fireprofing some years back,no tape.cheap and great product to apply,quick,accepted for code in alberta.lots of body so it works great around pipes .hospital rooms ,pipe shoots in appt. buildings.unsure if acceptable in ontario or not,regardless it worked really well for me.


----------



## mudman46 (Jan 11, 2012)

*fire taping*

slop bucket rubber gloves
after that it's a renovation
nothing you ain't seen before 
make them pay


----------

